
First encounter: COMPUTE magazine and its glorious, tedious type-in code - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/staff/2018/11/first-encounter-compute-magazine-and-its-glorious-tedious-type-in-code/
======
lisper
My very first publication ever was in Compute! I was a junior in high school.

[http://www.flownet.com/ron/25%20cent%20clock.pdf](http://www.flownet.com/ron/25%20cent%20clock.pdf)

Good times.

